# Nasr City



## cardtrick123

Hey community,

I am from Germany and will soon go to Cairo for an internship and I was told that I will live in an appartement in Nasr City somewhere behind Tiba mall. Now I read that this district is known for a high concentration of muslim brotherhood members and/or sympathizers. Now I am nervous about safety there, can you give me some information about this? All information I find is kind of dated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi.. the MB are everywhere but yes that area, 6th October seem to get more than their fair share of publicity concerning the MB.. To be honest already you do not seem comfortable to be living there so I would ask to change the area.. good luck


----------



## cardtrick123

Thank you for your answer. Are there expats living?


----------



## MaidenScotland

cardtrick123 said:


> Thank you for your answer. Are there expats living?


There are expats in most of the city.. Nasr City/Heliopolis are popular areas with expats


----------



## omar92

Nasr City was the site of pro-MB sit-ins a few years ago. The area has a high number of MB sympathisers as the neighbourhood is popular with Egyptian expats who worked in Saudi Arabia, faculty at Al Azhar University (located in Nasr City). 
On the other hand, it's a very middle class neighbourhood. Crime and violence levels are low. Chances of any MB resurrection/terror-related incidents are even lower these days. Let us say that any displays of MB sympathies/political activisim are 'discouraged.' Nasr City has the usual supermarkets, a fair number of restaurants, and is close to New Cairo/Cairo Festival City, which has tons of options for shopping/dining/recreation.


----------



## bishoybahaa

Go for Rehab or Madinaty , they are better


----------



## MaidenScotland

bishoybahaa said:


> Go for Rehab or Madinaty , they are better


How are they better? they are in the middle of nowhere.. Madinaty could be in another country..


----------



## thd1594

I am not an MB sympathizer, in fact I dislike them. However, I live in Nasr City but I can assure you that you never face any problem in the area that was chosen for you, but do not worry. This area is quite safe and you will meet many expats. Email me when you move and I can assist you if you need my help. Wilcomen!


----------



## TarekHassan

cardtrick123 said:


> Hey community,
> 
> I am from Germany and will soon go to Cairo for an internship and I was told that I will live in an appartement in Nasr City somewhere behind Tiba mall. Now I read that this district is known for a high concentration of muslim brotherhood members and/or sympathizers. Now I am nervous about safety there, can you give me some information about this? All information I find is kind of dated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello,
Nassr city is safe but noisy.
Better to life in Heliopolis ( massr AL Gedida)
Sheraton Heliopolis is quite place and cheep


----------

